# Otis



## littlecatblue (Sep 3, 2013)

We adopted Otis the tabby cat 18 years ago. They told us he was 6 months old at the time, but he was full grown, so I was skeptical. He was returned to the shelter a few times. One of those people adopted Otis with his brother, returned Otis, but kept the brother. Claimed they had allergies. 

He has been a wonderful friend to my three sons as they were born and grew up. Otis was full of mischief, and not very smart. He made me laugh every day until I lost him. 

The vet told us to prepare for euthanasia 5 years ago. Otis had hyperthyroid then, and lost a lot of weight after having run away from home for four months. He also went deaf around then. Every year, I'd bring him back to the vet for his annual exam, and she seemed amazed he was still alive. He was super skinny in his final years, but with all the spunk and vigor he ever had. Last January, they diagnosed him with kidney disease. 

He stopped eating two days before he died. After the first day, I noticed a hitch in his walk and knew this was something. I wanted a traveling vet to come to the house to do the deed with us all gathered around and loving on Otis. 

Life laughs when you have plans. I called SIX traveling vets, and couldn't get an appointment until two days later. 

He didn't make it that long. He threw up a lot the night I made the call, once in his bed on top of the bookcase. I stood on a chair and wiped up his puke, but some got on his paw and I couldn't get it off. He looked at me gratefully, which was so sad. 

The next morning, he was clearly dying. Most cats hide when this is happening, but my Otis sat in front of the refrigerator....the busiest place in a house full of boys growing into men. When I first saw him that morning, he had a seizure right in front of me, then sat up and continued to look miserable. We took the first appointment we could get to have him euthanized at the vet. He always hated the vet, but at that point, he didn't care where he was. Under those harsh lights, he looked bad. He was 5 pounds, dehydrated, with puke on his paw. 

And I haven't been able to stop crying since. I know it was his time. Otis had more than 9 lives. He lived a long, lovely life for a stray cat. I miss his antics. At the same time, there is some relief. I've been watching him for signs of death for 5 years, especially the last two years. 

RIP Otis. He will not easily be forgotten.


----------



## eldercat (Jul 3, 2015)

Much sympathy in your bereavement. 18 years is a good long time and Otis was blessed with plenty of love in his life. Yes, he will be remembered long - for he will be among your boys' earliest friends, dearly beloved.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

So sorry to hear .... 18 yrs. is a long life and he had a wonderful owner and showed his love to you. I believe that we will see our beloved pets in the spiritual life, so that is my consolation. Grief is hard to go through, and hope you may see your Otis again some day. Warmest sympathy.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss. You gave Otis a LONG and loving life and I'm sure he's over the bridge now playing like a kitten while he waits for his human family.


----------



## catsinthegarden (May 19, 2019)

My sympathy to you and your sons. Losing a loved pet is so hard. Otis sounds like he was a lovely cat.


----------



## Nuliajuk (Oct 25, 2014)

I'm so sorry. Much the same thing happened when our beloved Merlin reached the end of his life.


----------



## littlecatblue (Sep 3, 2013)

Thank you so much. I still miss Otis every day.


----------

